# what is the difference between 원하고 원하 and 원해?



## jumpyroo92

what is the difference between 원하고 원하 and 원해?

그근 편지를 원하
he wants a letter
그근 편지를 원하고
he wants a letter
그근 편지를 원해
he wants a letter

are those the correct translations? if so what's the difference between them?


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

_Weon hae_= (s/he) wants
_Weon hago_ = (s/he) wants and.... (needs to be another part to this sentence; i.e. _geu-neun p'yeonji-reul sseu-gi-reul weon hago geu-ui eomeoni-ege jueo. "_He wants to write a letter and give it to his mother)
_Weon ha_ is like............, used to........connect grammatical endings. _Ha-go, ha-ji, ha-gi, etc.._ You can't end a sentence with it.

Wait for a native for a better answer.

p.s. you wrote _geuneun_ wrong; you wrote _geugeuk_, which could mean "that pole" in stead of him xD 

good luck


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

sorry for the lack of Hangeul. My computer is weird right now.


----------



## jumpyroo92

ok i corrected 근
that was kind of embarrassing lol

i did a bit more reading and i think i figured it out

dictionary form is 원하다
and its an irregular verb? so change ㅏ to ㅐ
so its 원해요 formal
원해 informal

is that right?

cuz before i thought it was
원하요 formal
원하 informal
but i searched around and it was different, thats why i got confused lol


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

yeah. that's right. haha. I made the same mistakes when I was learning. It only gets easier


----------



## AccioJo

Why 원해 and not 싶어 ?


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

_Shipeo_ is only used with first person. 
Ex. _Sagwa-reul meok-ko shipeo_ = I want to eat the apple.
_Hakkyo-e-neun ga-go ship-ji anha_ = I don't wanna go to school.


----------



## kenjoluma

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> _Shipeo_ is only used with first person.
> Ex. _Sagwa-reul meok-ko shipeo_ = I want to eat the apple.
> _Hakkyo-e-neun ga-go ship-ji anha_ = I don't wanna go to school.



Actually it can be used with second person.

사과 먹고 싶어. = I want to eat an apple.
사과 먹고 싶어? = You want to eat an apple?

If you want to use it with third person, you can make it '싶어하다' Well, confusing, isn't it?


----------



## wildsunflower

Korean sentences end with either ~다, ~요, ~입니다, etc., in general. There are other informal ways to end, but you may stick to the formal ways for now. So, "원하" is the meaning part of 원하다, and is not completed. 



> its 원해요 formal, 원해 informal


This is correct.



> Shipeo is only used with first person.


This is not true.
You can say "너는 떠나고 싶겠지만 사정이 안되쟎아." (You may want to leave, but I think the situation is not in your favour.)

원하다 is equivalent to "want to" and 싶다 is to "would/may like to". 싶다 is more casual, informal and light for its nuance than 원하다.


----------

